# Bontrager RLX freehub body



## noisiaman123 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am trying to traced how is named freehub body and axle which you can see on picture (picture is from different forum). Its Bontrager RXL 2010, I need new both. It looks like campagnolo but I am not sure.

And does anyone have experience where to get it on internet? 


Thanks.


----------



## Lorge (Jul 9, 2007)

Is that a mountain bike wheel?


----------

